# Chartering from Dubrovnik



## shianto (Jan 11, 2004)

I want to do 2 x 3 day runs out of Dubrovnik over a week with a moor in the middle of the week back in Dubrovnik i.e Sun/Mon/Tue sail - Wed moor - Thurs/Fri sail. Anyone have any suggestions on routes for 2 / 3 days around that area? Also does anyone have any suggestions for a day run out of Dubrovnik. Finally any charter company recommendations?

Thanks in advance

Anton


----------

